# Fenómenos luminosos relacionados com sismos



## fablept (3 Jan 2014 às 18:03)

Boas.

Ao longo da história houve diversos testemunhos sobre fenómenos luminosos que ocorrem pouco antes (A luz move-se mais depressa que uma onda sísmica) ou durante um sismo de grande magnitude. É muito raro este tipo de fenómeno e apenas podem ocorrer em certos locais que reúnem condições geológicas. Uma das teorias..



> Quando uma onda sísmica poderosa atravessa o chão e embate contra uma camada de rochas, comprime as rochas com grande pressão e velocidade, criando condições para a libertação de quantidades enormes de energia positiva e negativa. Estas cargas positivas e negativas podem viajar juntas, num estado considerado de plasma, que poderão ser ejectadas no ar.
> 
> 
> Traduzido de.. USAToday



Vídeo filmado no Peru, durante o sismo de Mag 8.0 em 2007.


Artigo recente do Jornal USATodaysobre este fenómeno. 
Wikipedia - Earthquake Light


----------



## nelson972 (3 Jan 2014 às 18:23)

Ao minuto  0:11 as luzes brancas/azuladas ao centro da imagem apagam-se no momento do primeiro clarão . O que me leva a perguntar se e' por coincidência, ou se o clarão azulado no horizonte e' na verdade uma descarga eléctrica na rede que leva ao apagao de uma determinada área.


----------



## CptRena (3 Jan 2014 às 18:45)

nelson972 disse:


> Ao minuto  0:11 as luzes brancas/azuladas ao centro da imagem apagam-se no momento do primeiro clarão . O que me leva a perguntar se e' por coincidência, ou se o clarão azulado no horizonte e' na verdade uma descarga eléctrica na rede que leva ao apagao de uma determinada área.



Exactamente o que eu pensei. Subestações a ir com o carvalho e montes de curto-circuitos em múltiplos locais. Já se viu coisas dessas nos furacões nos EUA.


----------

